# stalls out when pressing the gas



## yamaharuss (Oct 3, 2007)

1993 altima -ran fine yesterday now today its a little hard to start,but idles fine,sometimes
stalls when you put it in gear,but always spits and sputters when i try to get movin,checked for oil in the distributer all good there,is it maybe mass air flow sensor????


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

spark plugs? did you try them? Are they moist?


----------



## yamaharuss (Oct 3, 2007)

yes the spark plugs were soaked i put new ones in they are now wet too,i got a mass air flow from the wreckers it did not help,now i,ve burnt out the starter trying to get it started,
its got spark but its like its fludding itself out before it will fire up,well back to the wreckers for a starter,this is why i,m a chevy man...lol..any help here is greatly apreciated


----------



## cshepard (Oct 6, 2004)

You may want to check the fuel injectors. Especially the O-rings. I had a similar problem and one appeared stuck open causing more fuel then it needed. All the O-rings were shot also.


----------

